# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Bánh tráng trộn "tươi" - món ăn vặt Sài Gòn

## freshmix921

> Bánh tráng trộn "tươi" 
> Địa chỉ: 921 Hưng Phú, P10, Q8
> Quán vỉa hè nhưng rất sạch sẽ, vệ sinh


Bánh tráng trộn đã quá quen thuộc với các bạn trẻ, còn Bánh tráng trộn "tươi" thì sao? Nào cùng thưởng thức và chia sẻ cảm nhận nhé!
Trước tiên phải nói đến chữ "tươi". Các nguyên liệu làm nên bịch bánh tráng trộn đều tươi mới làm cho người ăn có cảm giác thật sảng khoái, thật khác, ngon đến từng milimet bánh tráng  :batting eyelashes: 
Quán bánh tráng trộn 921 Hưng Phú, Q8 có 2 món chính là bánh tráng trộn và bánh tráng cuốn. Nếu như Bánh tráng trộn mềm và dai, có vị ngọt ngọt chua chua của xoài, vị thịt bò mặn mà, đậu phộng rang bùi, trứng cút luộc lòng đào vừa béo vừa thơm, một chút cay cay của ớt và vị nồng của rau răm làm cho những ai đã nếm thử chắc chắn sẽ có ấn tượng thật sâu sắc và không thể không ghé lại quán lần thứ hai. Bánh tráng cuốn lại mang đến một cảm giác thật mới lạ. Cũng với những nguyên liệu ấy nhưng với cách chế biến sáng tạo và trình bày đẹp mắt khiến cho người ăn như bị cuốn vào từng cuộn bánh tráng cắt nhỏ, cùng với vị béo béo của bơ và đậu phộng rắc lên mặt bánh.

*Quán cách trung tâm Q5 chỉ 5p. Có 2 đường để đến quán:*

*1/ Cầu Chà Và:* Từ Bưu điện Q5 qua cầu Chà Và, đi vào đường bên hông chợ Xóm Củi, đi qua hết chợ (khoảng* 200m* thôi nhá) nhìn phía tay phải là thấy liền.*2/ Cầu Nguyễn Tri Phương:* Đi qua cầu Nguyễn Tri Phương (hướng từ Q5 qua Q8), vừa xuống hết cầu đến ngã 4 đèn xanh đèn đỏ, rẽ phải chạy thẳng khoảng *800m*, nhìn phía bên tay trái. ^^


[IMG][/IMG]

Một số hình ảnh của quán:



*Bánh tráng trộn mềm và dai, có vị ngọt ngọt chua chua của xoài, vị thịt bò mặn mà, đậu phộng rang bùi, trứng cút luộc lòng đào vừa béo vừa thơm, một chút cay cay của ớt và vị nồng của rau răm* 


*Bánh tráng cuốn với vị béo của bơ và đậu phộng xay nhuyễn*


*Bánh tráng cuốn trình bày lạ mắt*


*Nguyên liệu tươi mới mỗi ngày*




> Bánh tráng trộn 921 Hưng Phú, Q8
> Giá: từ 10k

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn hấp dẫn quá

----------


## khoan_gieng

Màu sắc bắt mắt ghê

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhìn ngon tóa hehe

----------


## freshmix921

> Nhìn ngon tóa hehe


Cảm ơn bạn. Mời bạn ghé ủng hộ nhé!

----------


## freshmix921

> Màu sắc bắt mắt ghê


Màu sắc đi đôi với chất lượng đó bạn. Màu đẹp và thức ăn ngon nữa. Bạn ủng hộ nhé! Tks bạn  :Smile:

----------


## freshmix921

> Nhìn hấp dẫn quá


Mời bạn ủng hộ nhé. Rất vui được phục vụ  :Smile:

----------


## freshmix921

Mời các bạn cùng ủng hộ nhé.

----------

